# Thoughts on Detangler spray for mats?



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

So Cosmo managed to get a pretty good sized mat near his ear, and I must have missed it. He let me comb most of it out, but I just can't get out certain spots. Is it safe to use a mild child detangler spray (like loreal for example) on mats? I have a mat comb back in Michigan, but I want to try some ways to get it out without cutting it. It's not bad, and fairly small.

Is it safe to use Hair Detangler Spray?-A mild childrens spray, tear free, etc. I'll be giving him a bath after the mat is gone, but I still want to know if its safe.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Lots of show people use the Johnson and Johnson No More Tangles spray on mats.

I recently bought something called The Stuff that is really nice.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Honestly you don't even need a detangler spray, a spray bottle with plain ole' water will work just fine. If you really want you can use a children's detangler spray. Just keep in mind that any sort of product you spray will leave a residue on the hair shaft, which can attract dirt build up and cause more tangles to happen. With my afghan I only use a detangler or conditioning spray during show weekends because I know I'll be bathing her that evening or the next day. Between shows I just use water to spray on the coat if I need to brush out any weeds that she picked up on her walk. Mats are much easier and better to brush out after a bath while the dog is still wet. Wet hair is more elastic and less prone to breaking vs. a dry coat that breaks easily leaving behind different lengths of hair that rub together and mat up more easily.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I have heard the Crown Royale detangler works wonders..

Never had to use it on my dogs though. I just make sure to brush often, and I make sure the shampoos and stuff I use are moisturizing.


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

I brush him every day but for some reason or another I missed the mat. I just know its close to the skin and as patient as he can be with me, I want to get it out in the least stressful manner as I can . He will be getting a bath immediately after I get the mat out!!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

littlesoprano said:


> I brush him every day but for some reason or another I missed the mat. I just know its close to the skin and as patient as he can be with me, I want to get it out in the least stressful manner as I can . He will be getting a bath immediately after I get the mat out!!


Awww poor guy!

Have you ever just tried getting the slicker really in there and then gently tugging? This works for some smaller mats.


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Awww poor guy!
> 
> Have you ever just tried getting the slicker really in there and then gently tugging? This works for some smaller mats.


I tug gently, but it's just not cooperating. His ear area always manages to mat up if I don't keep on it, but somehow I missed this one ._.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

littlesoprano said:


> I tug gently, but it's just not cooperating. His ear area always manages to mat up if I don't keep on it, but somehow I missed this one ._.


Yeah that always seems to be the problem area with most long haired dogs. It drives me crazy because I find that if I don't brush the areas often on my foster dog, her ear hairs get all stringy and they look like they've been crimped lol!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I just cut out that fuzzy ear stuff on Max, probably not an option for a sheltie though. With his annoying butt mats I can put a comb between mat and skin and brush against the tines of the comb so I am not brushing to his skin and hurting him. Either he is super tolerant or it hurts less than either ripping it out or pulling it apart strand by strand.

You could look into using cornstarch, that is supposed to make hair slippery and easier to brush out.


----------

